# For Sale: Abu 7500CT blue yonder NIB



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Up for abu collector is an Abu 7500Ct Blue Yonder. It never has line spooled. Only thing that is not original is the additional of carbontex metal and fiber washers along with ABEC 5 bearings to replace the old bearings. Cal drag grease was used on the drag washers and on the interior of the side plates to prevent corrosion. 

Note that I put tapes on the reel to protect them from scratch. There are no marks on these reels. 


Abu 7500CT: $270

Buyer pay $8 shipping cost. If it costs more to ship with insurance I will cover that for you.

Please PM or call me at 763-213-6779 if you are interested. 

Thanks.

Ronn


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Please contact me via this post only if you are interested in the item. Do not PM me. thanks.


----------

